# Zilla Radiator- Fan/ no Fan



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I have the Zilla cooling kit from EV source with the small radiator 
and I was wondering putting a cooling fan on the radiator would 
provide a performance benefit for cooling in San Francisco with our 
cooler weather. Is the radiator more than sufficient or would the fan 
provide a significant benefit? If the Zilla is run hard from time to 
time is the fan needed or is the radiator adequate in this climate?

Thanks,

Mark


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Hello Mark,

I use both, the water cooling kit and a 6 inch filter Dayton blower fan that 
is mounted to the side of a enclosure that houses the controllers.

I mounted the radiator in front of the A/C radiator which is about 24 inches 
lower than the Zilla. One of the 3/8 lines go to a 1/2 inch brass drain 
value that is place at the lowest point next to the radiator, the drain 
value line goes to the radiator and back up to the pump which is hose 
coupler to the bottom of a GM expansion tank that has a locking cover. from 
the top of this tank, a 3/8 line goes to the Zilla.

Here in Montana we get 120 degrees in the sun which causes a under hood 
temperature of 140 to 160 degrees. The temperature in the shade is about 
105 degrees at that point. I have a air temperature sensor and another 
temperature sensor on the Zilla heat sink. The maximum heat sink 
temperature I ever read was the 105 degrees which was about the same ambient 
temp of the air below the vehicle with both fan and water cooling running.

Roland


----- Original Message ----- 
From: "Mark Dutko" <[email protected]>
To: <[email protected]>
Sent: Friday, July 27, 2007 10:12 AM
Subject: Zilla Radiator- Fan/ no Fan


> I have the Zilla cooling kit from EV source with the small radiator
> and I was wondering putting a cooling fan on the radiator would
> provide a performance benefit for cooling in San Francisco with our
> cooler weather. Is the radiator more than sufficient or would the fan
> provide a significant benefit? If the Zilla is run hard from time to
> time is the fan needed or is the radiator adequate in this climate?
>
> Thanks,
>
> Mark
>
>


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Thanks roland, It is usually in the 60's here sometimes warmer and I 
was not sure if the 4" fan on the small radiator is needed or would 
be of benefit?

M




> Roland Wiench wrote:
> 
> > Hello Mark,
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Mark,
As long as the radiator is out in front in good free airflow while driving it seems to be good for me without a fan, even up to 80*F ambient. (Thats usually the hottest it gets in Anchorage  

But even then just the radiator alone keeps the temps well below the 212*F that causes the Zilla to start cutting back current.

And I only have (maybe) a pint worth of coolant. Increasing the size of your coolant reseviour would help too, if you don't want to hassle with installing a fan.


----- Original Message -----
From: Mark Dutko <[email protected]>
Date: Friday, July 27, 2007 8:23 am
Subject: Zilla Radiator- Fan/ no Fan
To: [email protected]

> I have the Zilla cooling kit from EV source with the small radiator 
> 
> and I was wondering putting a cooling fan on the radiator would 
> provide a performance benefit for cooling in San Francisco with our 
> 
> cooler weather. Is the radiator more than sufficient or would the 
> fan 
> provide a significant benefit? If the Zilla is run hard from time 
> to  
> time is the fan needed or is the radiator adequate in this climate?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Mark
> 
>


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I just had some problems with an undersized pump and a no fan
radiator.(tranny cooler) It had lasted a year but I noticed that when it
was warm, the zilla was fine untill I get to a light, then pulling away
from the light it would go into thermal protect(just about snapped my neck)

BTW, Isn't that pump from ev source awsome!

I went to that pump and switched to the smaller radiator like he had on
his site and added a 120mm 12V fan. on the lowest speed on the hotter
days, after finding all the red lights on the way home. It overheated
once. I turned the fan up to speed two and all is well now. Doesn't even
get warm to the touch.

Remember this
if running adds 10W/min of heat and accelerating adds 100W/min of
heat if you are adding 150W/5min and are pulling out 30W/min you will
not overheat, but if you are only pulling out 29W/min that extra
watt/min will acumulate. The next stoplight the temperature difference
in the zilla heat exchanger is less so more flow will be required to
take out the watts of heat and the watts of heat from the last cycle. It
can get out of hand pretty quick. The fan lets the system catch up the
pulses of heat from the accelerations at the stoplights when you aren't
moving air past the radiator.

You need it.


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Thanks- for the info, i guess cooler for the hills will be better.


> Jeff Shanab wrote:
> 
> > I just had some problems with an undersized pump and a no fan
> > radiator.(tranny cooler) It had lasted a year but I noticed that
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I had the standard EVSource pump and radiator in my Courier, with the radiator mounted right up front in the airflow. No fan. I drove it in 100 degree weather at times.. I never had thermal cutback, and the radiator never even got warm. 

Mark Dutko <[email protected]> wrote: Thanks- for the info, i guess cooler for the hills will be better.


> Jeff Shanab wrote:
> 
> > I just had some problems with an undersized pump and a no fan
> > radiator.(tranny cooler) It had lasted a year but I noticed that
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Well. The weight of the EV comes into play as well as the weight of my
right foot. As Jim pointed out.


I mentioned mine is 300V and 4000lbs. and a Zilla 1k,

What was the couriour like? I saw one in the album with a zilla, but it
was a LV model. I think the higher voltage allows me to put more power
to the road so more power to disapate also?


----------

